# Best technique for burlap



## lenie2013 (Oct 4, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience or recommendations for the best paper or method to print to burlap? I'm looking for bold, crisp prints, at least 11x14 in size. My large format printer doesn't print very well onto burlap. Plus, it's probably not cost effective with the wear and tear the burlap has on the printer.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

You talking about sublimation?

I'm not sure burlap is suitable for sublimation but there is faux burlap that's made of 100% Polyester. Kinda looks like the real thing. Any regular dyesub transfer paper would work for that.

If it's real burlap, I'd go with JPSS Heat Transfers or HTV.

Screenprint can be a pain since burlap isn't a tightly woven material but there are tricks that can get a decent print on it.


----------



## lenie2013 (Oct 4, 2017)

Oh right - well, I use a heavyweight tightly woven burlap because I make prints with fine lines and text. 

Not sure HTV would work, I need something self weeding and need the burlap to "absorb" the ink instead of sit on top. I'm afraid JPSS would leave a film surrounding my print.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

lenie2013 said:


> Oh right - well, I use a heavyweight tightly woven burlap because I make prints with fine lines and text.
> 
> Not sure HTV would work, I need something self weeding and need the burlap to "absorb" the ink instead of sit on top. I'm afraid JPSS would leave a film surrounding my print.


For JPSS, if your designs are not that intricate, you can cut them out using scissors or even using a vinyl cutter to do a contour cut around the design; leaving little border around the image.

For screenprinting, water-based ink is the best method, so it soaks into the burlap fibers.


----------



## lenie2013 (Oct 4, 2017)

Here's a small example of something I might do. Everything is one of a kinda, and mostly text designs.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh, I would definitely try HTV for that. Next best thing would be water-based screenprint with a 160 mesh. JPSS would definitely need to be contour cut using a vinyl cutter but should work well.


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

lenie2013 said:


> Here's a small example of something I might do. Everything is one of a kinda, and mostly text designs.


 That can be easily done with something called 
Soft Hand Eco Solvent Sublimation

First you print with sublimation ink on Teflon Transfer paper. Or some compatible inkjet transfer paper that ink on it does not dry fast

Second you pure over print some special powder that is called Soft Hand Developer. Just let you to stick it on the sublimation ink

And third you soak slightly a fabrics with special Fixative in spray

Then you put your image over on wet and bake in thermo press for 30 sec two time at 180 – 200 dg C.

And what happens? 
Fixative evaporate. Disolves Developer. That forms some kind of plasma that impregnate burlap fibers and sublimation ink sublimate in these impregnate fibers. Same way as you would print on some ECO Solvent DTG printer. But THIS is much cheaper investment. Simply A + B +C+ D for 50 - 80 USD for set

A = sublimation ink. Extrem Sublimation ink is recomened for this dark fabrics.
B = TT paper
C = Developer in powder
D = Eco Fixativ ( Solvent) that can disolve that powder


----------



## lenie2013 (Oct 4, 2017)

adriatic said:


> That can be easily done with something called
> Soft Hand Eco Solvent Sublimation
> 
> First you print with sublimation ink on Teflon Transfer paper. Or some compatible inkjet transfer paper that ink on it does not dry fast
> ...


Wow, neat idea! Thanks a lot, I'll try this for sure.


----------



## lenie2013 (Oct 4, 2017)

WalkingZombie said:


> I'm not sure burlap is suitable for sublimation but there is faux burlap that's made of 100% Polyester. Kinda looks like the real thing. Any regular dyesub transfer paper would work for that.


Thank you for the advice, and for mentioning the faux burlap! I think I'll definitely be giving that a try.


----------



## lenie2013 (Oct 4, 2017)

adriatic said:


> But THIS is much cheaper investment. Simply A + B +C+ D for 50 - 80 USD for set
> A = sublimation ink. Extrem Sublimation ink is recomened for this dark fabrics.
> B = TT paper
> C = Developer in powder
> D = Eco Fixativ ( Solvent) that can disolve that powder


Also, do you have suggestions as to where I can find these products? I am new to dye sub.


----------

